# Pigments to go pro?!



## lindas1983 (Mar 9, 2009)

Was at my counter in Belfast during the weekend stocking up on some hello kitty stuff and I mentioned to the MA that I just loved pigments to which she replied that if I do I better hurry up and snap up as many as I could as they all would be going pro soon and the counter would no longer be stocking them!!!

Anyone else heard anything else about this, I'm hoping she got it wrong.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe she meant some of the Hello Kitty pigments as some of them are PRO? 

I think in some counters in the USA they don't sell pigments... correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 9, 2009)

yup, most USA counters don't sell pigments unless they are part of a limited edition launch.  some e/s colors they don't stock either and can only be bought online, but still are not PRO (chrome yellow for example)
I haven't heard anything about all pigments going only pro though.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_yup, most USA counters don't sell pigments unless they are part of a limited edition launch.  some e/s colors they don't stock either and can only be bought online, but still are not PRO (chrome yellow for example)
I haven't heard anything about all pigments going only pro though._

 
Ahh good, I wasn't imagining things! I think the eyeshadow thing is the same for here.. I can't recall seeing chrome yellow at my counter recently but I might be wrong. Although every counter here has pigments. My guess is that because we have less stores here so they have to have pigments at every counter?! Maybe haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2009)

man i hope that this doesn't happen because i won't be able to get pigments from the website if they go pro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm a pigment whore! what will i do?!


----------

